# Meds, PRAZI , METRO , LEVAMITOL, PURE FORM



## guitarprod (Mar 24, 2016)

I have these *Prazi, Leva *and *Metro* in 99.9% pure powder form from a very well known distributor in the US that deals in aquatic animals only. I ordered some and have about 100g left of each.
It was costly to get but willing to sell some at cost

50g Metro $70
30g Levamisole $50
100g Prazi $70

Located North York


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I need some Metro and Prazi. What is the recommended usage? I want to make sure I get enough.


----------

